# co2 regulator, will it work on paintball tank?



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

go back a few steps. 


leave the equipment forum and find the DIY forum.
there is a huge thread there about paintball bottle setups.


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

ridewake210 said:


> go back a few steps.
> 
> 
> leave the equipment forum and find the DIY forum.
> there is a huge thread there about paintball bottle setups.


That's doesn't really help, ive seen the threads, i dont have a lot of money for a high dollar regulator, and I dont want to use the crappy hardware valves. Im just asking a question on a piece of equipment, and what else I would need to attach it to to make it work on a paintball tank since the picture shows something else.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

honda237 said:


> That's doesn't really help, ive seen the threads, i dont have a lot of money for a high dollar regulator, and I dont want to use the crappy hardware valves. Im just asking a question on a piece of equipment, and what else I would need to attach it to to make it work on a paintball tank since the picture shows something else.


In the last part of the DIY Paintball you will find your answer. There are a few that are upgrading the inexpensive needle valve with a mid line needle valve. The change is very good, for just a tad more money. (30-40 with standard inexpensive needle valve, and 60-70 with upgraded needle valve)


----------



## deondrec (Sep 30, 2008)

I would also like to know.


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

Noahma said:


> In the last part of the DIY Paintball you will find your answer. There are a few that are upgrading the inexpensive needle valve with a mid line needle valve. The change is very good, for just a tad more money. (30-40 with standard inexpensive needle valve, and 60-70 with upgraded needle valve)


That's great, but my question is, will this regulator work or not?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

without more information, I do not know. The pictures make me believe that it is made for a standard tank, by the size of the threading on the bottom.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

The ebay regulators which is mostly from asia(and Europe I think) has a different thread size compared to the standard US 20-24 oz paintball CO2 tank thread.
If that is the regulator you are speaking off on ebay then it would not work with US paintball tanks.

If you already have a standard CO2 regulator set up for large tanks, You can still use it by using this adapter commonly used by brewers.
http://www.homebrewing.org/The-Adapter-CO2-regulator-to-Paintball-tank-Adapter_p_1122.html
http://www.rebelbrewer.com/shopping...er-%2d-Paintball-Tank-Regulator-Coupling.html


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

jeffvmd said:


> The ebay regulators which is mostly from asia(and Europe I think) has a different thread size compared to the standard US 20-24 oz paintball CO2 tank thread.
> If that is the regulator you are speaking off on ebay then it would not work with US paintball tanks.
> 
> If you already have a standard CO2 regulator set up for large tanks, You can still use it by using this adapter commonly used by brewers.
> ...


Thank you very much. yes it is a ebay regulator from asia. I might have to consider doing that.


----------

